# Raubfischschonzeit



## schwab (20. Februar 2018)

Hall Zusammen, mich würde eure Meinung zu einem bei uns im verein diskutierten Thema interessieren. Wir haben 2 Seen in Baden-Würtemberg. Die schonzeit für Hecht und Zander geht an den seen vom 15. Februar bis 01. Juni und nicht wie  oftmals in Baden-Würtemberg bis 15. Mai. Nun sind einige Vereinskameraden dafür die Schonzeit nur bis 15. Mai festzulegen um in der besten Raubfischzeit auf Hecht fischen zu können. Was andere wegen des sehr geringen Zanderbestands kritisch sehen (die letzten Jahre wurden vom ganzen Verein mit 150 Mitgliedern nur zwischen 2 und 5 Zander im Jahr gefangen). Von den Befürwortern einer Schonzeitverkürzung wird argumentiert, dass man dadurch den ein oder anderen Hecht mehr fängt der evtl. Dem Zander das leben schwer macht. Was ist eure Meinung?  Ist es vertretbar die Schonzeit etwas zu verkürzen oder ist es wirklich realistisch, dass diese 2 Wochen dem Zanderbestand groß schaden? Über eure Antworten würde ich mich echt freuen. Gruß


----------



## jkc (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

Hi, wenn keine Zander vorhanden sind, wie will man ihnen dann schaden?

Grüße JK


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

Vielleicht mal ein Holländisches Modell anregen. Drauf Angeln JA, Entnahme während dieser Zeit NEIN. Würde jegliche Diskussionen beenden.

Keine Ahnung ob das Machbar wäre.


----------



## jkc (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal ein Holländisches Modell anregen. Drauf Angeln JA, Entnahme während dieser Zeit NEIN. Würde jegliche Diskussionen beenden.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob das Machbar wäre.



Jane, ist klar.:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



jkc schrieb:


> Jane, ist klar.:q



Weshalb?

Bei uns gibt es auch verschiedene Regelung, davon ab können wir Fische aus vernünftigem Grund zurücksetzen, das Steht auch so niedergeschrieben. Sprich kein Abknüpplungsgebot.

Die Schonzeit ist doch keine vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschriebene Nummer, sondern von Vereinen etablierten. Weißfische/Karpfen werden doch auch nicht anders abgehandelt.


----------



## JottU (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

Warum nicht den Hecht freigeben, den Zander aber geschont lassen?


----------



## jkc (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> .Würde jegliche Diskussionen beenden.



Und schon sind wir voll dabei.

Ich denke Dir ist bekannt, das viele das Angeln komplett ohne Entnahme-Absicht aktuell als Tierschutzwidrig einstufen - Das wäre beim Angeln auf geschonte Fische zwangsläufig gegeben. 
Und was ist wenn Fische zu stark zum zurücksetzen verletzt sind? (Niederländische Lösung gefällt mir in dem Punkt gar nicht. :g)

Grüße JK


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



jkc schrieb:


> Und schon sind wir voll dabei.
> 
> Ich denke Dir ist bekannt, das viele das Angeln komplett ohne Entnahme-Absicht aktuell als Tierschutzwidrig einstufen - Das wäre beim Angeln auf geschonte Fische zwangsläufig gegeben.
> 
> ...



Weshalb die Annahme? Das Zurücksetzen per se ist eben nicht als solches in der Öffentlichkeit verteufelt. Ich Angel viel mitten in Städten und da wurde NOCH NIE darauf hingewiesen, das ich nicht zurücksetzen darf, sondern eher das ich es sollte. Ich glaube sowas kann man auch offen Diskutieren und Anregen, was soll denn passieren?



> Und was ist wenn Fische zu strak zum zurücksetzen verletzt sind? (Niederländische Lösung gefällt mir in dem Punkt gar nicht. :g)



Könnte ich als Argumentation immer und überall gegen das Zurücksetzen in den Raum werfen. Weshalb sind denn die Bestände in NL soviel besser? Wie oft ist dir ein Karpfen/Hecht/XYZ kaputt gegangen? Ich kann das an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal ein Holländisches Modell anregen. Drauf Angeln JA, Entnahme während dieser Zeit NEIN. Würde jegliche Diskussionen beenden.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob das Machbar wäre.



Hallo,

diese Regelung ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Mir ist es ja egal, wie das die Holländer handhaben, aber auf einen Fisch, welcher geschont ist angle ich nicht.#d

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

Die Argumentation ist doch völlig schräg: Die Schonzeit verkürzen, weil die Hechte dem Zander "das Leben schwer machen". Das geht doch völlig an der Realität vorbei.

Erstens: Der für das Gewässer besser angepasste Fisch setzt sich letztendlich durch. Und das ist in den immer klarer werdenden Flüssen und klaren Seen halt oft der Hecht.

Zweitens: Zander werden aufgrund der Fleischqualität viel öfter entnommen. In meinem Verein (200 Mitglieder) werden pro Jahr vermutlich um die 150 Hechte und ca. 40 Zander gefangen. Entnommen werden ca. 50 Hechte und 30 Zander. Die Rücksetzrate bei Hechten ist erheblich größer (was euch die Angler nicht auf die Nase binden werden).

Drittens: Dass wenig Zander gefangen werden bedeutet nicht immer,, dass wenig Zander im Gewässer sind. Bekanntlich gibt es beim Zander die Jäger und die Sammler. Da viele Angler mit Kunstködern unterwegs sind, werden primär die Jäger gefangen. Ich habe schon angeblich "zanderleere" Gewässer gesehen, bei denen beim Elektro-Fischen so viele Zander zum Vorschein kamen, dass den Anglern die Münder offen standen. "Und warum beißen die nicht?" Weil sie nicht so blöd wie die Hechte sind. :q

Meine Verein hat übrigens auch die Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander getrennt ... damit die Angler früher auf Zander angeln können, weil die da sind, aber halt selten gefangen werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal ein Holländisches Modell anregen. Drauf Angeln JA, Entnahme während dieser Zeit NEIN. Würde jegliche Diskussionen beenden.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob das Machbar wäre.



Nö, ist nicht machbar. Widerspricht schlichtweg dem Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nö, ist nicht machbar. Widerspricht schlichtweg dem Tierschutzgesetz.



Bitte belegen.


----------



## jkc (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Weshalb die Annahme? Das Zurücksetzen per se ist eben nicht als solches in der Öffentlichkeit verteufelt. Ich Angel viel mitten in Städten und da wurde NOCH NIE darauf hingewiesen, das ich nicht zurücksetzen darf, sondern eher das ich es sollte. Ich glaube sowas kann man auch offen Diskutieren und Anregen, was soll denn passieren?



Hi, ich schrieb nicht vom Zurücksetzen per se, sondern vom gezieltem beangeln geschonter Fische die nicht entnommen werden können / dürfen.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Könnte ich als Argumentation immer und überall gegen das Zurücksetzen in  den Raum werfen. Weshalb sind denn die Bestände in NL soviel besser?  Wie oft ist dir ein Karpfen/Hecht/XYZ kaputt gegangen? Ich kann das an  einer Hand abzählen.



Jain, wenn ich einen nicht geschonten verletzten Fisch habe, ist die Entscheidung gefallen und der kommt mit und wird verwertet. Beim Hecht sind das bei mir aktuell etwa 10% (z.B. aus den Kiemen blutende Fische, oder Fische die schlecht gehakt sind, etwa im Auge, bei Barschartigen ist die Quote ohne Statistik geführt zu haben noch höher und es braucht nicht mal eine erkennbare Verletzung durch die Haken dafür; dabei bin ich denke ich beim Abhaken der Fische noch recht zügig unterwegs.)

Grüße JK


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich schrieb nicht vom Zurücksetzen per se, sondern vom gezieltem beangeln geschonter Fische die nicht entnommen werden könne / dürfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will da auch kein Drama/Dogma draus machen. Sinnigerweise fischt man nicht auf sich im Laichgeschäft befindlichen Fischen. Auf der anderen Seite ist das auch eine Frage der Moral, die unterschiedlich Ausfallen kann.

Vorschläge machen und fertig. Die Grabenkampfdiskussionen müssen ja jetzt nicht in jedem Thread geführt werden. Daher, Catch and Decide, fertig ab. #6


----------



## Gast (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



jkc schrieb:


> Beim Hecht sind das bei mir aktuell etwa 10% (z.B. aus den Kiemen blutende Fische, oder Fische die schlecht gehakt sind, etwa im Auge, ................



Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber wenn du 10% deiner Hechte verangelst solltest du dir mal Gedanken darüber machen wie du dies ändern kannst.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bitte belegen.



Das wurde doch wohl schon hinreichend durchgekaut. Die deutsche Rechtsprechung spricht dem Fisch Leidensfähigkeit zu. Beispiel: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute/marteria-zahlt-geldbusse-wegen-fischquaelerei-a-1191210.html
Zitat: "Ein Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft Würzburg bestätigte, dass ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz nach der Zahlung eingestellt worden sei. Der Musiker habe dem Fisch "erhebliche, anhaltende Schmerzen und Leiden" zugefügt."

Nun verargumentiere mal vor diesem Hintergrund gezieltes Angeln auf Fische in der Schonzeit.


----------



## Lommel (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber wenn du 10% deiner Hechte verangelst solltest du dir mal Gedanken darüber machen wie du dies ändern kannst.



Ich finde die Einschätzung mit den 10% ehrlich. Bei 10 gehakten hechten hat man immer einen dabei der den Köder inhaliert hat und das selbst bei großen ködern. Da kann man dann eine Operation starten oder sagen hilft nix entnehmen. Ich Release auch gern aber Fische die keine Chance mehr haben sollte man auch erlösen und verwerten. Ist halt angeln.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



schwab schrieb:


> Von den Befürwortern einer Schonzeitverkürzung wird argumentiert, dass man dadurch den ein oder anderen Hecht mehr fängt der evtl. Dem Zander das leben schwer macht. Was ist eure Meinung?  Ist es vertretbar die Schonzeit etwas zu verkürzen oder ist es wirklich realistisch, dass diese 2 Wochen dem Zanderbestand groß schaden? Über eure Antworten würde ich mich echt freuen. Gruß



Hört sich eher wie eine ziemliche Heuchelei an.
Bei 2-5 Zandern auf 150 Mitgliedern scheinen eure Seen nicht für Zander geeignet zu sein. Die Befürworter einer Schonzeitverkürzung wollen wahrscheinlich nur die zwei, drei verbleibenden Zanderböcke von den Nestern klauben.

Wirklich helfen würde den Zandern, nicht in Hechtgewässer eingesetzt zu werden.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

Hallo,

ich würde  fragen, warum  die Schonzeit überhaupt verlängert wurde?

Wenn die Gründe nach wie vor noch gelten, braucht man m.E. auch nichts zu ändern.

Dass manche Angler am liebsten 365 Tage im Jahr auf Raubfisch angeln möchten ist auch nichts neues.

Ein Bewirtschafter hat da aber ganz andere Ziele als viele Angler.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal ein Holländisches Modell anregen. Drauf Angeln JA, Entnahme während dieser Zeit NEIN. Würde jegliche Diskussionen beenden.
> 
> Keine Ahnung ob das Machbar wäre.




 Keine Ahnung, kann gut sein.
 Aber gedankenlos etwas raushauen, geht bei vielen Menschen immer.
 1. Ist so etwas eben kein legales Angeln, weil Du ja diesen Einen Grund zu Angeln brauchst...Dich aber ohne Frage vor Gericht herauswinden kannst weil Du ja nur aus versehen Zander fängst.
 2. geht es darum ,die Zander eben nicht von den Nestern herunter zu fangen, denn das würde sehr wahrscheinlich den Laicherfolg zu Nichte machen.
 (Was Du vorschlägst, nennt man Raubbau zur persönlichen Belustigung)

 Nebenbei schützen die Holländer den Hecht, vielleicht auch weil sie noch nicht vergessen das der Zander dort noch nicht so lange lebt und eben regional massenhaft vorkommt.
 Die haben es halt nicht so mit der Vorstellung, das Angeln nur der Nahrungsgewinnung diene und Fische nach dem Geschmack beurteilt werden.
 Ich meine die besetzen dort auch nicht wie die Irren um zu ernten.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> 2. geht es darum ,die Zander eben nicht von den Nestern herunter zu fangen, denn das würde sehr wahrscheinlich den Laicherfolg zu Nichte machen.
> (Was Du vorschlägst, nennt man Raubbau zur persönlichen Belustigung)



Komischerweise klappt die natürliche Reproduktion Weltweit ohne deutsche Moral. Es bedarf doch keiner Wertung, weshalb jemand Angeln geht. Das machst du mit dir persönlich aus, bedeutet aber nicht, das andere es nicht anders halten sollten/dürfen/können.

Angeln in der Moderne ist auch Selbsterfüllung, nicht nur Nahrungserwerb, das hast du Brilliant erkannt. 




> Nebenbei schützen die Holländer den Hecht, vielleicht auch weil sie noch nicht vergessen das der Zander dort noch nicht so lange lebt und eben regional massenhaft vorkommt.
> Die haben es halt nicht so mit der Vorstellung, das Angeln nur der Nahrungsgewinnung diene und Fische nach dem Geschmack beurteilt werden.
> Ich meine die besetzen dort auch nicht wie die Irren um zu ernten.



Und, geht es der holländischen Fischwelt so schlecht? Die holländischen Bauern lassen auch der Insektenwelt zuliebe Streifen von Wildbewuchs am Ackerrand stehen, weil sie es können. Einfach so, gibts denn sowas? Was auch immer deine Message jedenfalls bedeuten sollte, mir fehlt der Ansatz. 

Friedfische genießen auch keine Schonzeit. Und nun?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nebenbei schützen die Holländer den Hecht, vielleicht auch weil sie noch nicht vergessen das der Zander dort noch nicht so lange lebt und eben regional massenhaft vorkommt.
> Die haben es halt nicht so mit der Vorstellung, das Angeln nur der Nahrungsgewinnung diene und Fische nach dem Geschmack beurteilt werden.
> Ich meine die besetzen dort auch nicht wie die Irren um zu ernten.



Der Hauptgrund für den rigorosen Schutz der Hechte in Holland ist, dass nur ein hoher Raubfischbestand die holländischen "Dreckgräben" vorm Umkippen bewahren kann.
Die Gewässer sind allesamt überdüngt, flach und sommerwarm, was die Weißfische natürlich mit explosiven Wachstum honorieren.
Wer das nicht glauben mag, dem empfehle ich sich mal im August/September das Ijsselmeer an zu sehen, eine grüne stinkende Algenbrühe, ebenso die anderen Gewässer der Umgebung.
Allerdings glauben viele Spinner hierzulande, dass würde speziell so gemacht um ihnen unendliche C&R Freuden zu bereiten! 

Jürgen


----------



## oberfranke (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



schwab schrieb:


> Wir haben 2 Seen in Baden-Würtemberg. ..(die letzten Jahre wurden vom ganzen Verein mit 150 Mitgliedern nur zwischen 2 und 5 Zander im Jahr gefangen



Sicher, oder festgestellt lt Fanglisten?


Manche, einige etliche Angler schreiben möglichst nichts in die Fanglisten. Begründung ist vielfältig.
Von der Befürchtung als "Fleischfischer" abgestempelt zu werden, bis zur Annahme bzw Taktik " Wenn nichts gefangen wird, muss der Verein mehr besetzen. Wird viel gefangen wird nichts besetzt" (wegen Überfüllung geschlossen).

Tja, die Rechnung geht meist nicht auf. 

Wenn es aber stimmen sollte, was bringt da ne Schonzeit Verlängerung? Das im Jahr statt 2-5 Zander nur 0 bis 3 Zander gefangen werden und diese rein rechnerisch zwei sollen dann den Bestand retten? 
Na dann viel Spass und viel Geduld.


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Komischerweise klappt die natürliche Reproduktion Weltweit ohne deutsche Moral. Es bedarf doch keiner Wertung, weshalb jemand Angeln geht. Das machst du mit dir persönlich aus, bedeutet aber nicht, das andere es nicht anders halten sollten/dürfen/können.
> 
> Angeln in der Moderne ist auch Selbsterfüllung, nicht nur Nahrungserwerb, das hast du Brilliant erkannt.
> 
> Friedfische genießen auch keine Schonzeit. Und nun?


 
 Wie ich über das Angeln denke, habe ich wohl oft genug geschrieben.
 Was aber nichts daran ändert, wie das in Deutschland rechtlich und Gesellschaftlich betrachtet wird.
 Diskutiere das also mit Richtern, Tierschützern und Kochtopfanglern aus.
 Deine Gedanken sind frei, aber Sie haben Dier, eine solche Angelei in Deutschland verboten.
 Einer Solchen Angelei fehlt derzeit die rechtliche Berechtigung, fast ein Wunder das man das nicht auch noch als Schwarzfischen verfolgt.

 Wobei es selbst für reine C&R Angler unmoralisch wäre Zander von Ihren Nestern zu hohlen nur um sie dann wieder schwimmen zu lassen.
 Um so etwas zu vermeiden gibt es die Schonzeiten.
 Spart Geld, sind Moralisch und dienen Allen, sich vor dummen Egoisten zu schützen.


----------



## hecht99 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ich finde die Einschätzung mit den 10% ehrlich. Bei 10 gehakten hechten hat man immer einen dabei der den Köder inhaliert hat und das selbst bei großen ködern. Da kann man dann eine Operation starten oder sagen hilft nix entnehmen. Ich Release auch gern aber Fische die keine Chance mehr haben sollte man auch erlösen und verwerten. Ist halt angeln.



Mit den 10 % hat man denke ich noch nicht einmal zu hoch gegriffen... Die Frage ist halt immer wie man es persönlich einschätzt wie schwer der Fisch verletzt ist.
 Haken in Kiemen, Auge etc. passieren nun mal immer wieder, ohne das man an der Montage was ändern kann...

 Bei 150 Mitliedern werden die Gewässer eh nicht die größten sein und die max. 5 Zander die übers Jahr gefangen werden mutmaße ich mal das die von irgendwelchen Besatzmaßnahmen übrig bleiben... Der Zanderbestand wird sich mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit eh nicht von selbst reproduzieren...
 Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich einheitliche Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander in einem Gewässer für äußerst sinnvoll, schon alleine um die Vereinsmeierei, schwarzen Schafe und Fangneid ein wenig in Grenzen zu halten.
 Bsp (gehe von den gesetzlichen Schonzeiten in Bayern aus, bei denen ab 1.5. Hecht und Zander beangelt werden dürften): 1. In einem Zandergewässer mit wenig Hechtbestand gilt die einheitliche Schonzeit bis 1. Juni. Der Hecht ist zwar verlängert aber die Zander können in Ruhe ablaichen und Pflegen. 
 2. Hechtsee mit ganz wenigen Zander: Hier stört es mich überhaupt nicht wenn die Schonzeit für beide am 30.4 endet. Ein See, der gut von selbst Hechte reproduziert, ist in der Regel so klar, dass eh die wenigste Zanderbrut eine Chance hätte. Wenn jetzt ein Zander zufällig vom Nest gezogen wird seh ich es als komplett unproblematisch, da die Zander in derartigen Gewässern ohne Besatz auf Dauer eh aussterben werden...


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

Schonzeiten BW :

Hecht 15.2 -15.5.

Zander 1.4. - 15.5.

Wenn die Raubfischschonzeit bis 31.5. verlängert wurde, muss es dafür also einen Grund gegeben haben.

@Naturliebhaber

Auch wenn ich dir in der Sache recht gebe, gefällt mir die Begrifflichkeit nicht.



> Das wurde doch wohl schon hinreichend durchgekaut. Die deutsche *Rechtsprechung* spricht dem Fisch Leidensfähigkeit zu. Beispiel: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute...a-1191210.html
> Zitat: "Ein Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft Würzburg bestätigte, dass  ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz nach  der Zahlung eingestellt worden sei. Der Musiker habe dem Fisch  "erhebliche, anhaltende Schmerzen und Leiden" zugefügt."


Recht wird in D immer noch von Richtern gesprochen, nicht von der Strafverfolgungsbehörde. In dem angesprochenen Fall kam es weder zu einer Verhandlung noch zu einem Urteil.

Sei mir bitte nicht böse, ich schätze eigentlich deinen Sachverstand sehr, aber diese Argumentationsweise erinnert mich fatal an PETA.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> @Naturliebhaber
> 
> Auch wenn ich dir in der Sache recht gebe, gefällt mir die Begrifflichkeit nicht.
> 
> ...



Geh mal davon aus, dass der Betroffene nicht ohne Grund gezahlt hat. Ich vermute, seine Rechtsberater haben ihm die Risiken und Chancen eines Gerichtsverfahrens geschildert. Es gab schließlich schon mehrere diesbezügliche Urteile. Und das kann für den betroffenen Angler bis zum Entzug des Fischereischeins gehen.

Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft in der oben zitierten Weise argumentiert, hat das für mich schon eine andere Qualität wie eine entsprechende Argumentation seitens PETA.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Geh mal davon aus, dass der Betroffene nicht ohne Grund gezahlt hat. Ich vermute, seine Rechtsberater haben ihm die Risiken und Chancen eines Gerichtsverfahrens geschildert. Es gab schließlich schon mehrere diesbezügliche Urteile. Und das kann für den betroffenen Angler bis zum Entzug des Fischereischeins gehen.
> 
> Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft in der oben zitierten Weise argumentiert, hat das für mich schon eine andere Qualität wie eine entsprechende Argumentation seitens PETA.



 Sorry, Die Sta begründet ihre Strafbefehl damit, ja womit sonst?
 Wenn das jemand als Beschuldigter akzeptiert - ok.
 Nur man/Du kann daraus keine- ich sag mal -juristischen Grundsatz / Allgemeingültigkeit  ableiten.
 Dazu müßte das ein Urteil vom BGH sein. Dazwischen sind juristisch Welten.
 Deshalb wer ich Dich nicht zu P schieben


----------



## angler1996 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

noch ne Ergänzung,

 wenn jemand auch auf Anraten seiner Anwälte , den Strafbefehl anerkennt, dann hat das m.E. nichts damit zu tun, dass die die Begründung anerkennen.
 Sondern die scheuen den Prozessweg.
 Wenn man sich für den Prozessweg entscheidet, muss man sich von Anfang an klar darüber sein, dass dieser Weg nur Sinn macht, wenn man bereit ist, den bis zu Ende geht- also bis zum BGH- frohes Schaffen.


----------



## hecht99 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

Bzgl. Prozess etc.: Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es anderswo im Board schon geschrieben wurde, aber wie schon vermutet ziehen Matze Koch und die Fisch und Fang bzw. deren Verlag gegen die Anklage von Matze sämtliche Register. Der Fortschritt kann in der FuF verfolgt werden. Was genau in der jetzigen Ausgabe schon drin ist hab ich noch nicht alles verfolgt, aber ich habe die Hoffnung das mit dem Verlag mal ein anständiger Gegner gegenüber von Petra steht.
 @TE Sorry, das ganze Prozessgelaber bringt dich leider auch nicht weiter


----------



## MarkusZ (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



> Deshalb wer ich Dich nicht zu P schieben



Das liegt mir natürlich auch fern, ich schätze ihn ja eigentlich sehr.

Aber PETA bezieht sich bei der Argumenation eben auch immer auf Staatsanwaltschaften, nicht auf Gerichtsurteile.

Bleibt immer noch die Frage,warum die Raubfischschonzeit in dem betreffenden Gewässer nun verlängert wurden. Wenn es dafür immer noch ein sinnvollen Grund gibt, besteht m.E. auch kein Anlass auf die gesetzlichen Minimalregeln zu verkürzen.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Bzgl. Prozess etc.: Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es anderswo im Board schon geschrieben wurde, aber wie schon vermutet ziehen Matze Koch und die Fisch und Fang bzw. deren Verlag gegen die Anklage von Matze sämtliche Register. Der Fortschritt kann in der FuF verfolgt werden. Was genau in der jetzigen Ausgabe schon drin ist hab ich noch nicht alles verfolgt, aber ich habe die Hoffnung das mit dem Verlag mal ein anständiger Gegner gegenüber von Petra steht.
> @TE Sorry, das *ganze Prozessgelaber* bringt dich leider auch nicht weiter



Danke, dass Du das von mir und anderen Geschriebene als Gelaber bezeichnest,


----------



## smithie (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> 1. Ist so etwas eben kein legales Angeln, weil Du ja diesen Einen Grund zu Angeln brauchst...Dich aber ohne Frage vor Gericht herauswinden kannst weil Du ja nur aus versehen Zander fängst.


Auch wenn das jetzt kleinlich klingt: zum Angeln selbst brauchst Du keinen Grund.
Um einen Fisch zu töten brauchst Du einen vernünftigen Grund.
(ohne die ganze Diskussion erneut zu starten, welcher das sein könnte)


Das Argument "ein paar Hechte wegfangen, die dem Zander in die Quere kommen" ist m.E. nicht haltbar. Passt das Gewässer einem der beiden Raubfische besser, wird sich dieser unterm Strich durchsetzen.


Eine verlängerte Schonzeit macht ja nur Sinn, wenn ich Anhaltspunkte dafür habe, dass in meinem Gewässer die Raubfische immer später laichen als das Schonzeitende gem. Gesetz/AV.
Was man grundsätzlich diskutieren könnte ist: stimmt das für euer Gewässer?


----------



## hecht99 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Danke, dass Du das von mir und anderen Geschriebene als Gelaber bezeichnest,



Hab meinen Ausschweif zu Matze Koch gemeint!!!


----------



## Ladi74 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

In Sachsen-Anhalt sind die Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander unterschiedlich.
Funzt!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Ladi74 schrieb:


> In Sachsen-Anhalt sind die Schonzeiten für Hecht und Zander unterschiedlich.
> Funzt!



Ihr habt in Sachsen-Anhalt für Hechte eine Schonzeit bis zum 30.4., für Zander bis zum 31.5.  Klar "funzt" das, da bis zum 30.4. in Sachsen-Anhalt der Zander-Laich geschlüpft ist. Damit zieht der Angler im Mai auch keinen Bock mehr vom Nest. 

Warum der Zander dort bis zum 31.5. geschützt ist und die Schonzeit nicht zeitgleich mit dem Hecht endet, konnte mir noch kein Mensch erklären. (Meine Frau stammt aus Sachsen-Anhalt und ich habe deshalb dort regelmäßig Kontakt zu Angelvereinen).


----------



## bombe20 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Warum der Zander dort bis zum 31.5. geschützt ist und die Schonzeit nicht zeitgleich mit dem Hecht endet, konnte mir noch kein Mensch erklären.


mir konnte das bisher auch niemand erklären. daher bleiben meine spinnruten bis zum ende der zanderschonzeit unberührt. is halt so und ich frag auch nicht mehr.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ihr habt in Sachsen-Anhalt für Hechte eine Schonzeit bis zum 30.4., für Zander bis zum 31.5. Klar "funzt" das, da bis zum 30.4. in Sachsen-Anhalt der Zander-Laich geschlüpft ist. Damit zieht der Angler im Mai auch keinen Bock mehr vom Nest.
> 
> Warum der Zander dort bis zum 31.5. geschützt ist und die Schonzeit nicht zeitgleich mit dem Hecht endet, .



 Ist das so?
 In meiner norddeutschen Ecke laichen die irgendwann zwischen Ende April und Mitte Juli, je nach Witterung und Gewässer.

 Die Böcke im Laichkleid sind ja gut am dunklem Bauch zuerkennen, aber teilweise kann man sie gar bei sinkenden Wasserständen über dem Nest in Reihe stehen sehen.
 Ist ja nicht so als wenn ich da nur Bücher-Wissen habe.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> In meiner norddeutschen Ecke laichen die irgendwann zwischen Ende April und Mitte Juli, je nach Witterung und Gewässer.
> 
> Die Böcke im Laichkleid sind ja gut am dunklem Bauch zuerkennen, aber teilweise kann man sie gar bei sinkenden Wasserständen über dem Nest in Reihe stehen sehen.
> Ist ja nicht so als wenn ich da nur Bücher-Wissen habe.



Der Zander brauch ja so um die 12 Grad Wassertemperatur, um Nester zu bauen und abzulaichen. Danach dauert es 1 Woche bis zum Schlüpfen der Larven. Wieso sollte sich das bei euch bis in den Juli ziehen? Da sind hier die Franken ja die Karpfen schon durch mit dem Laichgeschäft.|bigeyes


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



> In meiner norddeutschen Ecke laichen die irgendwann zwischen Ende April und Mitte Juli, je nach Witterung und Gewässer.



Warum nicht?

Ich hab auch in Süddeutschland bei Kollegen schon Zander gesehen, denen Mitte Mai noch Milch aus dem Waidloch getropft ist.

Ich selber fische erst ab Herbst auf Raubfisch, deshalb kann ich keine eigenen Erfahrungen schildern.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Zander brauch ja so um die 12 Grad Wassertemperatur, um Nester zu bauen und abzulaichen. Danach dauert es 1 Woche bis zum Schlüpfen der Larven. Wieso sollte sich das bei euch bis in den Juli ziehen? Da sind hier die Franken ja die Karpfen schon durch mit dem Laichgeschäft.|bigeyes


 
 Stimmt in den flacheren Gewässern sind Brachse und Karpfen dann oft schon mit Laichen durch.
 Wobei bei uns in den flachen verkrauteten Gewässern Zander selten sind.
 Wie gesagt "Das sind meine Beobachtungen", wenn Du wissen willst warum das so ist, frage die Zander.
 Vielleicht lesen die ja keine Fachbücher und Gesetze.:q

 Ich vermute es ist Ihnen einfach zu kalt im Norden, schließlich stammen Sie ja auch aus wärmeren Regionen.


----------



## Hezaru (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

Ich halte es einfach für falsch Schonzeiten für ein ganzes Bundesland gleich zu machen und würde mir hier mehr Freiraum für die Bewirtschafter wünschen, evtl auch für Angler. Wobei ich Angler schon leicht problematisch sehe den hundert Angler bedeuten auch mindestens hundert verschiedene Meinungen.:q
Wir haben Gewässer die zwei Km auseinanderliegen, das erste ein Teich mit 1,5m Tiefe, das zweite ein 15m tiefer Baggersee. Der Baggersee erwärmt sich viel langsamer, ich denke hier währen unterschiedliche Schonzeiten angebracht würde aber nie Genehmigt werden.|uhoh:


----------



## MarkusZ (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Hezaru schrieb:


> . Der Baggersee erwärmt sich viel langsamer, ich denke hier währen unterschiedliche Schonzeiten angebracht würde aber nie Genehmigt werden.|uhoh:



Schon mal probiert?

Wenn die Zander aus dem Baggersee nachweislich nach  Ende der staatlichen Schonzeit noch Laich/Milch führen, hätte man doch gute Argumente. 

Von wegen Holland und Schonzeit.

Was man so mitkriegt fahren viele Angler nach Holland um dort in der Schonzeit auf Hecht zu angeln. Erst wenn das Angeln mit Kunstköder/Köderfisch verboten ist, wird dann auch die Hechtfischerei eingestellt.

Die Niederländer scheinen den Begriff Schonzeit also anders auszulegen als die Deutschen.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

Wem die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten nicht lange genug gehen, der ist doch frei diese für sich persönlich zu verlängern!
Wegen mir auch ganzjährig, vielleicht gibt es dann noch einen Heiligenschein gratis?

Jürgen


----------



## Gast (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Von wegen Holland und Schonzeit.
> 
> Was man so mitkriegt fahren viele Angler nach Holland um dort in der Schonzeit auf Hecht zu angeln. Erst wenn das Angeln mit Kunstköder/Köderfisch verboten ist, wird dann auch die Hechtfischerei eingestellt.
> Die Niederländer scheinen den Begriff Schonzeit also anders auszulegen als die Deutschen.


Hier steht ja alles was man dazu wissen muss
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...h/regeln-fischerei-in-binnengew-228-sser.html


----------



## BERND2000 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich halte es einfach für falsch Schonzeiten für ein ganzes Bundesland gleich zu machen und würde mir hier mehr Freiraum für die Bewirtschafter wünschen, evtl auch für Angler. Wobei ich Angler schon leicht problematisch sehe den hundert Angler bedeuten auch mindestens hundert verschiedene Meinungen.:q
> Wir haben Gewässer die zwei Km auseinanderliegen, das erste ein Teich mit 1,5m Tiefe, das zweite ein 15m tiefer Baggersee. Der Baggersee erwärmt sich viel langsamer, ich denke hier währen unterschiedliche Schonzeiten angebracht würde aber nie Genehmigt werden.|uhoh:


 
 Ein verantwortlich handelnder Bewirtschafter wird wohl immer über den staatlichen Minimalschutz hinausgehende Lösungen zur Optimierung suchen.
 Teilweise macht man aber auch Kompromisse, um nicht für jedes Einzelgewässer andere Bedingungen zu haben.
 Ich bin in zwei Vereinen in Nieders. allein für den Hecht sind da 3 Verschiedene Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße zu beachten die alle über denn ges.Minimalschutz hinausgehen.
 Wo ist das Problem?
 Ein kleiner kalter Bach und ein futterreicher Altarm sind doch nicht zu vergleichende Lebensräume.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

Hallo,



> allein für den Hecht sind da 3 Verschiedene Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße zu beachten die alle über denn ges.Minimalschutz hinausgehen.



Ich denke es macht durchaus Sinn Schonzeiten/Schonmaße an die jeweilige Situation am Gewässer anzupassen.

Ist leider nicht in allen Bundesländern so ohne weiteres möglich.

Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass man sowas überhaupt über gedruckte Vorschriften regeln muss.

Ich bin seit einger Zeit Mitglied in einem kleinem Verein mit gedeckelter Mitgliederzahl wo man nur mit zwei Bürgen überhaupt auf die Warteliste kommt.

Da schickt dann der Gewässerwart ne Rundmail: "Wegen des kalten Frühjahrs sind die Fische XY heuer etwas später mit dem Laichen dran, wir bitten euch sie deshalb erst ab ?? zu beangeln.

Und das reicht dann. 

In meinem Stammverein mit 1000 Mitgliedern undenkbar.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

Vielleicht dient die verlängerte Schonzeit ja gar nicht dem Schutz des Zanders sondern des Hechtes?

Gerade im Mai lassen sich Hechte gut fangen, da diese noch hungrig nach dem Laichen sind und oft ufernah stehen. Wer den Hecht also im Mai schont, schützt damit nicht nur den Zander sondern auch den Hecht.

Wenn euch das nicht gefällt, könnt ihr ja einen Antrag auf der Mitgliederversammlung zur Kürzung der Schonzeit stellen. Unser GW würde allerdings nach so einer Abstimmung das Handtuch werfen, sofern gegen seine Überzeugung abgestimmt wird.

Würdet ihr dann die GW Posten übernehmen und eure Freizeit mit Absprachen, Genehmigungen, Arbeitsdiensten und Gewässerpflege ausfüllen, statt selbst angeln zu gehen?


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 "Ich denke..|bigeyes"
 ..........................
 Genau das ist die Aufgabe und Pflicht, wenn man etwas pachtet, oder für die Bewirtschaftung zuständig ist.
 Besatz ist da immer nur gefährliches Nachbessern und 2.Wahl.(Werden viele gar nicht verstehen)

 In welchen Bundesland soll das denn so sein?
 Wo bitte wurden die Eigentumsrechte und Pflichten durch Enteignung auf den Gesetzgeber übertragen?
 Solche Dinge sind ja genau Inhalt der Fischereirechte, die viele lediglich als das Recht zum Fischfang und vielleicht Besatz missverstehen.

 Wo bitte ist der Gesetzgeber der Bewirtschafter, der Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten zur Bewirtschaftung festlegt.
 Tut er nicht Er setzt nur die Minimalbedingungen und will z.T Mitspracherecht.
 Ich denke das ist O.K.
 Immerhin geht es ja nur um Fischereirechte in öffentlichen Gewässern, denn in gewerblichen Fischzuchtanlagen und Forellenpuffs  gelten ganz andere Regeln.
 Das scheinen einige Angler zu vergessen wenn sie meinen ein Gewässer erworben zu haben.

 Wenn Da wirklich in einigen deutschen Länder andere Spielregeln gelten ist da ganz böse etwas schief gelaufen.
 Dann wollen die Einen wohl nur noch Angler sein und Andere wollen der Bewirtschaftung Ihre Ideale aufzwingen.
 Erstere sollten dann auch nicht bewirtschaften, letztere auch die Eigentumsrechte und Pflichten der Fischerei ganz übernehmen.

 Eins ist sicher nicht jeder Angler taugt zur verantwortlichen Bewirtschaftung und selbst eine Fachkraft hat am Anfang nur einige Jahre Wissen gelehrt bekommen.
 Selbst die Lehrer der Fachkräfte sind längst nicht alle geeignet und auch oft nicht willens zur praktischen Bewirtschaftung.
 Darum braucht es ein verantwortungsvolles Miteinander.

 Anmerkung: Wer die doofe einfache Prüfung ablegte, sollte die das Wissen zum Sinn von Mindestschutz verstanden haben und verstehen das die fast immer erweitert werden müssen um auch zu funktionieren.
 Wer das nicht versteht, sollte sich mit Fenstermaßen gar nicht erst beschäftigen, Ihm fehlt schlicht das Grundverständnis.
 Aber Fische bestellen das kann er sicher trotzdem, für Fischbesatz braucht man Geld aber kein Wissen. 
 So wie es eben zu Einschränkungen und Verbote Anderer nicht immer Wissen benötigt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist der Gesetzgeber der Bewirtschafter, der Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten zur Bewirtschaftung festlegt.
> Tut er nicht Er setzt nur die Minimalbedingungen und will z.T Mitspracherecht.



Tut er doch: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255677

Mittlerweile gibt es zwar eine Tendenz hin zu mehr Flexibilität, generell ist es aber immer noch schwer für Vereine in Franken, Schonzeiten zu verlängern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Immerhin geht es ja nur um Fischereirechte in öffentlichen Gewässern, denn in gewerblichen Fischzuchtanlagen und Forellenpuffs  gelten ganz andere Regeln.
> Das scheinen einige Angler zu vergessen wenn sie meinen ein Gewässer erworben zu haben.



In Deutschland bedingt das Angeln das Vorhandensein eines "vernünftigen Grundes". Im Klartext: Die Absicht, den Fisch zu verwerten (in der Annahme, dass die meisten Raubfische nicht aus hegerischen Gründen entnommen werden). Stellt man als zweite Voraussetzung Nachhaltigkeit in den Raum, so funktioniert Angeln in Deutschland nur bei massiver Einschränkung der Anzahl von Anglern.

Wollen wir also angeln nur für die Elite? Falls nicht, bleibt zur Aufrechterhaltung eines stabilen Bestands nur ein Mittelweg zwischen Limitierung von Entnahme (durch verlängerte Schonzeiten, erhöhte Mindestmaße und Festlegung von Fanglimits) *plus Besatz*.

Und übrigens: Wer reguliert die Ausbeutung öffentlicher Binnengewässer wie beispielsweise der Oder, aber auch von Gewässern in MeckPomm durch die kommerziellen Fischer? Da werden Fischbestände seit Jahren an die Wand gefahren, ohne dass diese Leute für Besatz sorgen.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*

Hallo,



> In welchen Bundesland soll das denn so sein?



In Bayern definitiv.

In Hessen seit Änderung der Verordnung angeblich auch,  hab ich zumindest in einem thread hier im Board gelesen. Da wurde der Schriftverkehr mit der Behörde zitiert.

Wie es in den anderen BL geregelt ist, weiß ich nicht.

Natürlich kann jeder Bewirtschafter seine Schonzeiten/Schonmaße so festlegen wie er will. Die Frage ist dann nur, wie das rechtlich zu beurteilen ist, wenn es keine behördliche Genehmigung dafür gibt.

Da sollte man schon wissen, wie das nach der geltenden Rechtslage seines Bundeslandes geregelt ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Raubfischschonzeit*



schwab schrieb:


> Hall Zusammen, mich würde eure Meinung zu einem bei uns im verein diskutierten Thema interessieren. Wir haben 2 Seen in Baden-Würtemberg. Die schonzeit für Hecht und Zander geht an den seen vom 15. Februar bis 01. Juni und nicht wie oftmals in Baden-Würtemberg bis 15. Mai. Nun sind einige Vereinskameraden dafür die Schonzeit nur bis 15. Mai festzulegen um in der besten Raubfischzeit auf Hecht fischen zu können. Was andere wegen des sehr geringen Zanderbestands kritisch sehen (die letzten Jahre wurden vom ganzen Verein mit 150 Mitgliedern nur zwischen 2 und 5 Zander im Jahr gefangen). Von den Befürwortern einer Schonzeitverkürzung wird argumentiert, dass man dadurch den ein oder anderen Hecht mehr fängt der evtl. Dem Zander das leben schwer macht. Was ist eure Meinung? Ist es vertretbar die Schonzeit etwas zu verkürzen oder ist es wirklich realistisch, dass diese 2 Wochen dem Zanderbestand groß schaden? Über eure Antworten würde ich mich echt freuen. Gruß


 
 Ich denke Ihr liegt so weit im süddeutschen Binnenland das die Zander da dann schon am 15.5 gelaicht haben.
 Selbst im Norddeutschen Tiefland sind die Zander meist schon zum 1.6 mit dem Laichen durch, wobei hier in Baggerseen dann noch häufig Laichzander gefangen werden wenn dort die Raubfischschonzeit am 15.5 endet. 
 Interessant ist aber, das dort die Zander oder Welse immer selten im Vergleich zum Hecht blieben. also wie bei Euch kaum eine Rolle spielt.
 Wir haben aber eben auch ein echtes Zandergewässer, wo der Flussfisch Zander der absolut dominante Raubfisch ist.
 Meist laicht er dort im Mai, manchmal im Juni und vereinzelt auch noch im Juli.
 Aber wie geschrieben.
 Das ist Norddeutschland mit seinen milden Wintern und seinen oft viel zu kühlen Sommern.
 Selbst die Weißfische laichen oft erst ab Mitte Mai.
 Ihr liegt weit ab von Meeren im Süden und habt sicher kontinentales Klima, getrennt in  Sommer und Winter.
 Es gibt innerhalb Deutschlands größere Klimatische Unterschiede wie Wir oft wahrnehmen, die aber für Fische große Unterschiede machen.
 In meiner Region sind weiße Weihnachten sicher so wahrscheinlich wie 10°C mit Regen.
 Heute liegt wohl erstmalig etwas Schnee..in diesem Winter.
 Das vielleicht einmal etwas übertrieben ausführlich, um zu zeigen wie groß die Klimatischen Unterschiede regional in Deutschland sein können.

 Aber es werden sicher nicht mehr Raubfische über das Jahr gefangen nur weil man die Angelzeit verlängert.
 Mag sein das das Mitte Mai einfacher ist, weil Sie da noch Hunger haben.
 Aber letztendlich wird der Ertrag über das Jahr fast unverändert bleiben.
 Ich denke es werden ja keine riesigen Wasserflächen sein, wo die Fische nur zeitweise in Reichweite der Angler kommen.


----------

